# New to breeding Worcester,Worcestershire



## Jobie1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have bred a couple of litters now and have decided I would like to breed more  so am looking for tips and info and any other breeders in Worcestershire who might have mice for sale to help me start.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello! You'll find lots of tips and info here about breeding and varieties, as well as breeders in your area.


----------

